# Problem mit smtpd_sender_login_maps



## Roi Danton (7. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit smtpd_sender_login_maps. Hier wird ja geprüft, ob ein Alias auch versenden darf. Das wird zugelassen, wenn der SASL User, also die Mailbox, der Besitzer des Aliases ist. Also der Alias direkt auf die Mailbox umgeleitet ist.

Funkioniert, aber nur, wenn der Alias nicht mehrere Besitzer, also Ziele, hat. Komischerweise hat das mit ISPConfig 3.0 getan, nun mit 3.1 nicht mehr. Seltsam.

Naja, habe mal hier geguckt: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#smtpd_sender_login_maps
Da steht dann: _In all cases the result of table lookup must be either "not found" or a list of SASL login names separated by comma and/or whitespace._

Kann dann ja nicht gehen, da ISPConfig mehrere Empfänger mit Linefeed \n ablegt (funktioniert dann eigentlich der Versand an alle Empfänger der Aliasadresse...?). Habe also mal die mysql-virtual_sender_login_maps.cf sp geändert:

query = SELECT *REPLACE(*destination*,'\n',',')* FROM mail_forwarding WHERE source = '%s' AND active = 'y' AND allow_send_as = 'y' AND server_id = 1 UNION SELECT email FROM mail_user WHERE email = '%s' AND disablesmtp = 'n' AND server_id = 1;

Leider funktioniert das immer noch nicht. Auch mit einer Leerstelle statt Komma geht es nicht.

Vielleicht übersehe ich etwas, eventuell hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Roi


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von Roi Danton:


> Funkioniert, aber nur, wenn der Alias nicht mehrere Besitzer, also Ziele, hat. Komischerweise hat das mit ISPConfig 3.0 getan, nun mit 3.1 nicht mehr. Seltsam.


Es gab keine sender login maps in ISPConfig 3.0.


----------



## Roi Danton (7. Nov. 2016)

Ok, dann hab ich's mir aus dem Repository geholt weil ich das Feature haben wollte. ;-)

Naja, wie dem auch sei, o.g. Problem existiert.

Die Lösung steht auch oben, funktioniert aber nicht. Vermutlich kleiner Denkfehler drin.


----------



## Roi Danton (8. Nov. 2016)

Ok, Problem gelöst... allow_send_as sollte schon auch auf 'y' stehen. Neue Funktion und leider nicht gesehen, dass es diese nun gibt. Eventuell stolpert ja nochmal jemand drüber.

Sorry und viele Grüße,
Roi


----------

